# West Virginia????



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi I live in West Virginia. The evaluation I am looking for is on the bag suits. Example heater body suit, iwom, warm bag, etc... Has anyone in West Virginia tried them out I would love to see one of these upclose. I dont stay as warm as I used to.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SLICKSHAFT (Jan 16, 2010)

Try running your post in the state forum - you might get more responses.


----------



## SLICKSHAFT (Jan 16, 2010)

Where about in west v. Southern or northern area, i'm from mi but have been down to w.v. Hunting. Have property in glen alum, south of warncliff. I checked your post because i was looking to see if you had questions on hunting w.v. 

I would like to start a out fit camp down there some day, that area has monster mtn bucks!!


----------



## pahaase (Aug 16, 2009)

Archer,

I have hunter with the iwom, hbs and wb. I have to say I am happiest with the iwom. I have hunter in temps down to about 15F. While it is expensive, it is a suit that I will use at temps when they start getting around 40F and lower. Feel free to pm if you have any questions.

Paul


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

SLICKSHAFT said:


> Where about in west v. Southern or northern area, i'm from mi but have been down to w.v. Hunting. Have property in glen alum, south of warncliff. I checked your post because i was looking to see if you had questions on hunting w.v.
> 
> I would like to start a out fit camp down there some day, that area has monster mtn bucks!!


kanawha and putnam counties right now


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't live in WV but hunted there in Nov during buck week (Pocahontas Co). Used the HBS on the Saturday after Thanksgiving because it was in the low 20's, windy and snowing. I got cool but was able it sit all day. The HBS is a little bulky but it definitely is a day-saver from a hunting standpoint. I'll be using it tomorrow when the temps are supposed to be in the single digits in the a.m. Wish I had it when I hunted in WV in 2008 when the temps never got above freezing for 2 weeks and most days started out around 5 deg. Couldn't stay in the stand more than a couple hours...


----------

